# Out of my depth



## AnnaMey (Aug 23, 2021)

Hey everyone

I've heard Paint Talk is the go to place for information on all things paint related.

I need to do some research and was hoping I can get some help from this community. I'm in marketing and I need to understand what professional painters want and how professional painters think, specifically what type of content you would read for your industry.

I also want to find out what your go to is when it comes to buying your painting tools, do you go to a hardware store or shop online? 

If you shop online, what type of phrases would you put into Google/Bing to find the tools you're looking for your different projects? 

I'm hopelessly lost when it comes to painting and repairs and would really appreciate the help.

Thank you in advance


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

AnnaMey said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I've heard Paint Talk is the go to place for information on all things paint related.
> 
> ...


_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

